

RHEL 6 announcement and download link - nailer
http://press.redhat.com/2010/04/21/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-beta-available-today-for-public-download/?intcmp=70160000000IRGjAAO
x64 link: http://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/rhel/beta/6/x86_64/iso/
======
nailer
Direct x64 ISO link:
[http://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/rhel/beta/6/x86_64/iso/RHEL...](http://ftp.redhat.com/pub/redhat/rhel/beta/6/x86_64/iso/RHEL6.0-20100414.0-AP-x86_64-DVD1.iso)

